# Another toilet question



## Debroos (Aug 21, 2020)

Thinking of getting another toilet for the van. Does anyone know how many uses/flushes one would get from a Thetford 335 with 10 litre capacity?


----------



## Val54 (Aug 21, 2020)

TrustmeTours will know ...........


----------



## Debroos (Aug 21, 2020)

Val54 said:


> TrustmeTours will know ...........


Oh, please god, no


----------



## Tim120 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry no...
But I'm working on a formula that involves a 2 gallon bucket and clingfilm.
Deduct required chemicals and water from overall capacity.
Cover with clingfilm.

So many variables to consider.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

Val54 said:


> TrustmeTours will know ...........



If he can’t tell you try Wiltshire County council.


----------



## rabW (Aug 21, 2020)

Any news on the Highland Council lay-by trowels?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 21, 2020)

Have you considered the composting loo options?


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

Sewage and drainage - Wiltshire Council
					






					www.wiltshire.gov.uk
				




ask for a mr R Sole.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 21, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Have you considered the composting loo options?


Yes, but don't tell you know who...where would I empty/bury it?


----------



## Debroos (Aug 21, 2020)

Look, you lot of idlers. This was meant to be a serious question. Where's campervanannie when you need her!


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Look, you lot of idlers. This was meant to be a serious question. Where's campervanannie when you need her!




Probably Fishing.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Thinking of getting another toilet for the van. Does anyone know how many uses/flushes one would get from a Thetford 335 with 10 litre capacity?




Depends on how many times you intend using it.One poo a Day  = one flush   two  poos = two flushes  ten poos = best find a tap.  

Trust me Trustmetours is an expert on this subject. He will email Thetford probably and get the  (poo poo office @ Thetford) P POT for short Technical expert to consult all their other Technical experts to find you an answer.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 21, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Probably Fishing.


Let's hope no one has emptied their cassette nearby. Fish love a sewage outlet.
Goddamit. Now I'm getting distracted!


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Look, you lot of idlers. This was meant to be a serious question. Where's campervanannie when you need her!



I think our replies have been S pot on.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 21, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Depends on how many times you intend using it.One poo a Day  = one flush   two  poos = two flushes  ten poos = best find a tap.
> 
> Trust me Trustmetours is an expert on this subject. He will email Thetford probably and get the  (poo poo office @ Thetford) P POT for short Technical expert to consult all their other Technical experts to find you an answer.



Yes, but how many flushes in total before its full ( and don't say it depends on how big your individual poo is!!)

Would you ask trustmetours for me? that would be dead useful...


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Yes, but how many flushes in total before its full ( and don't say it depends on how big your individual poo is!!)
> 
> Would you ask trustmetours for me? that would be dead useful...



Now thats a scary thought.


----------



## witzend (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Yes, but how many flushes in total before its full



Depends how good your aim is with practice you should be able to not touch the sides   so no skid marks no flush


----------



## REC (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos, some people don't flush every time, that would save water, they use a measured amount from a bottle/ jug. There was a thread just recently where it was mentioned.


----------



## Val54 (Aug 21, 2020)

REC said:


> Develops, some people don't flush every time, that would save water, they use a measured amount from a bottle/ jug. There was a thread just recently where it was mentioned.


True, you can also use an anti bacterial household spray as an alternative ..........


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Look, you lot of idlers. This was meant to be a serious question. Where's campervanannie when you need her!


Don’t flush fill a spray bottle with water and a touch of bleach and each time you pee spray the bowl and shit in a bag (biodegradable of course)


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Let's hope no one has emptied their cassette nearby. Fish love a sewage outlet.
> Goddamit. Now I'm getting distracted!


I love a distracted poo thread


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> Depends how good your aim is with practice you should be able to not touch the sides   so no skid marks no flush


Or put rainex in your bowl it helps the slide


----------



## Val54 (Aug 21, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Or put rainex in your bowl it helps the slide


We've missed you .............


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 21, 2020)

I cannot believe I have missed 2 toilet threads I really need to catch up and set this trust..... right on his bog filling and emptying


----------



## Aly (Aug 21, 2020)

It depends how much lager you drink.


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Thinking of getting another toilet for the van. Does anyone know how many uses/flushes one would get from a Thetford 335 with 10 litre capacity?


With a ten litre capacity l think you might as well be p1ssing in the wind, Trustmetours may approve but l say bring back the good old C 200  20litre capacity.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 22, 2020)

You could try one of these;









						Popaloo Portable Camping Toilet With All The Essentials
					

Our Popaloo portable camping toilet comes with ten powder bags, bio deg cloths, toilet tissues and a carry case.



					www.popaloo.co.uk


----------



## yorkieowl (Aug 22, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Look, you lot of idlers. This was meant to be a serious question. Where's campervanannie when you need her!


She won’t know, she just burns it.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 22, 2020)

Robmac said:


> You could try one of these;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have something similar at the mo. Works fine for us but was just curious on the workings of the tetford ones.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Ours will last 2 days before needing to be emptied.


Thank you. Would you be able to give me a rough estimate of roughly how many uses that would be per day.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 22, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Have something similar at the mo. Works fine for us but was just curious on the workings of the tetford ones.



We have a Thetford Excellence in the van. It has a 21 litre capacity and is good for 2 people for about 4 days, maybe more.

There are electric flush versions but I don't see the point of it so we opted for the manual flush version. I would highly recommend this loo.


----------



## jann (Aug 22, 2020)

No need to flush every time.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Ours will last 2 days before needing to be emptied.


And where do you empty it every 2 days hmmmm.


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 22, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> And where do you empty it every 2 days hmmmm.


aah,The plop thckens.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 22, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> And where do you empty it every 2 days hmmmm.





On this bombshell Steven at Trustmetours think you may struggle Wildcamping in the UK then!


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 22, 2020)

Robmac said:


> We have a Thetford Excellence in the van. It has a 21 litre capacity and is good for 2 people for about 4 days, maybe more.
> 
> There are electric flush versions but I don't see the point of it so we opted for the manual flush version. I would highly recommend this loo.


Yes I had one of those for years a red one they no longer do that colour but the real beauty of the excellence is that it’s the same height of a household toilet so no strain on old knees when your doing the biz.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> 2 adults average worth of solid and liquid waste over 2 days. We could possibly stretch that a few hours further but experience tells us 2 days as a rule works.




So one day possible wildcamp next day campsite mmm interesting


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> In a designated dumping point in a Free Aire, Fee Aire, Commercial Aire or Campsite.


I should have made my question clearer in the UK.


----------



## mid4did (Aug 22, 2020)

witzend said:


> Depends how good your aim is with practice you should be able to not touch the sides   so no skid marks no flush


If you open the flush first then lay say 3 sheets across the opening  then another so it forms a cross you cant miss,so I,m reliably informed.Doesn,t leave a trace


----------



## madtheswine99 (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Thats why I am currently on here trying to find out how others do so and it looks like 48 hrs WC then a night stop on a CL or Campsite is the way ahead.



I tend to squat, that's how I do it, couldn't hold it for 48hrs though.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Thats our preferred method but without leaving the flush open, might modify SOP's and give that a spin.


Save paper use Rainex  dirt just slides off.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> The are times when I have to ensure a complete hermetic seal between me and the loo as the impending disaster, imagine the sound of a start of a pigeon race, could end up anywhere




Really hope you never visit a Public Loo then or do you visit and carry in a Bottle of Bleach and some Rubber gloves to clear up the impending mess.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 22, 2020)

The frequency of having to empty ones cassette is determined by how full of shyte one is


----------



## harrow (Aug 22, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Thinking of getting another toilet for the van. Does anyone know how many uses/flushes one would get from a Thetford 335 with 10 litre capacity?



Buy an *Elsan Bristol, 20 litre capacity*


----------



## REC (Aug 22, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Save paper use Rainex  dirt just slides off.


Or one could use Izal toilet paper shiny side down as a target?


----------



## harrow (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Thats why I am currently on here trying to find out how others do so and it looks like 48 hrs WC then a night stop on a CL or Campsite is the way ahead.



You could decant it into a waste water tank, something like this,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23-Litre...314779?hash=item3d98d842db:g:Vk0AAOSw4khd6SSz

That would extent your carrying capacity ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thetford...731389?hash=item2174193b3d:g:olkAAOSwPtZfNRtv


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Thank you. Would you be able to give me a rough estimate of roughly how many uses that would be per day.


Depends on stool size at each sitting  as welll


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 22, 2020)

harrow said:


> You could decant it into a waste water tank, something like this,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23-Litre...314779?hash=item3d98d842db:g:Vk0AAOSw4khd6SSz
> 
> ...


 the whole point of me shitting in a biodegradable bag and disposing of it in a dog poo bin or burning it on the campfire is not because I am so eco warrior it’s because I cannot stomach emptying regurgitated Shite that’s been swirling around in a cassette for days fermenting and turning into a  brown mulch


----------



## harrow (Aug 22, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> the whole point of me shitting in a biodegradable bag and disposing of it in a dog poo bin or burning it on the campfire is not because I am so eco warrior it’s because I cannot stomach emptying regurgitated Shite that’s been swirling around in a cassette for days fermenting and turning into a  brown mulch



Don't you have a man servant to do such things ? Or you could post them back home for him ?


----------



## Val54 (Aug 22, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Nothing a courtesy flush and a bog brush won't shift.


Same as a cassette then


----------



## peter palance (Aug 22, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Sewage and drainage - Wiltshire Council
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but you have just shit it, try a round a bout, and just let fly, out one end,  in another, just crap, ok.pj no flying tonight,


----------



## peter palance (Aug 22, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Let's hope no one has emptied their cassette nearby. Fish love a sewage outlet.
> Goddamit. Now I'm getting distracted!


your right in the crack of things ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Aug 22, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Don’t flush fill a spray bottle with water and a touch of bleach and each time you pee spray the bowl and shit in a bag (biodegradable of course)


what dog friendly. he what want to use it after you, happy days , ok.pj.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 22, 2020)

harrow said:


> Don't you have a man servant to do such things ? Or you could post them back home for him ?


I think Royal Mail might have something to say about posting those parcels.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 22, 2020)

It is not the flush water that fills the loo, it is the S. P. and paper. Keep this out of the cassette and it will last longer between emptying SIMPLES???


----------



## Tookey (Aug 22, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I think Royal Mail might have something to say about posting those parcels.











						Send shit in a box · Anonymous poop delivery · Shitexpress
					

✅ Mail a real piece of shit in a box ✅ 100% anonymous poop delivery ✅ Horse manure and elephant dung available ✅ Order from the ultimate poop senders ✅ Send someone poop ✅




					www.shitexpress.com


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2020)

Isn't the 35 in the 335 name meant to equate to number of flushes?


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 23, 2020)

I think that whilst I am travelling I will have to stop quite frequently and have stern words with..

Cows
Sheep
Horses
Deer
to advise them their pooing habits are unacceptable.
I have seen sheep, in particular dropping their waste, near reservoirs !
How very dare they !


----------



## Tookey (Aug 23, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Does human shite belong in a dog poo bin?
> 
> Should I take my garden waste to the local hedgerow and dump it?
> 
> Should I empty my engine oil down the drain in the road?


I was still holding on to the idea that you might just feel really passionately about cassettes and WC's and that your posts were unintentionally passive aggressive, I was giving you the benefit of doubt. An ex work colleague was similar in his manner but I believe he was  slightly on the autistic spectrum and found emotions hard to gauge.

That post proves that you are here to argue and little else. I suggest you address what is making you such an angry and therefore unpleasant person.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 23, 2020)

Getting proper fed up         never used to be like this, every bleeding post on here these days seems to turn nasty


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 23, 2020)

Agree with @Wooie1958 post 68 ......The constant back and for with views repeated.
Unpleasant and tedious ! (and that is being polite !)


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 23, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Does human shite belong in a dog poo bin?
> 
> Should I take my garden waste to the local hedgerow and dump it?
> 
> Should I empty my engine oil down the drain in the road?


I don’t give a rats arse what you do with your garden waste or your engine oil, but that’s what I do with my shite so deal with it or find someone to write to and ask.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 23, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Getting proper fed up         never used to be like this, every bleeding post on here these days seems to turn nasty


Don’t get fed up it’s not every thread just stop reading them if they are upsetting you it’s not real life on here it’s just people banging out frustration on a keyboard and there are some happy threads to read if you look hard enough.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 23, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Agree with @Wooie1958 post 68 ......The constant back and for with views repeated.
> Unpleasant and tedious ! (and that is being polite !)


Just stop reading it it’s all shite anyway


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 23, 2020)

This thread is a scatologists dream.
I have to hand it to Trustmetours, he has broadened our horizons.
Made us sit up and think about what we do with our bodily discharges.
Annie has added a new dimension to the debate with her use of poo bags.
And as usual Trev has added his usual Irish wit demanding photographic guidance from Annie with her method of disposal.
I look forward to Trustmetours next thread, I only hope it proves to be as warmly received as this one. Right of to the loo now to put Annie’s theory to the  test, and Trev the answers no, before you ask.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 23, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> The frequency of having to empty ones cassette is determined by how full of shyte one is


Or how much ale


----------



## Val54 (Aug 23, 2020)

Approximately an average 25-30 flushes to brim full provided no diuretics are involved ...................


----------



## Debroos (Aug 23, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Approximately an average 25-30 flushes to brim full provided no diuretics are involved ...................



Thank you kindly! Would that be with a 10 litre toilet?


----------



## Debroos (Aug 23, 2020)

Arnold said:


> Isn't the 35 in the 335 name meant to equate to number of flushes?


Good lord! Never thought of that!


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 23, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Does human shite belong in a dog poo bin?
> 
> Should I take my garden waste to the local hedgerow and dump it?
> 
> Should I empty my engine oil down the drain in the road?


No the bagged shit should be hung on trees and bushes as dog owners do with their bags.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Aug 23, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Don’t get fed up it’s not every thread just stop reading them if they are upsetting you it’s not real life on here it’s just people banging out frustration on a keyboard and there are some happy threads to read if you look hard enough.


I actually find some of the bitchyness quite funny and am sitting here having a good giggle, just my sense of humour I guess!


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 23, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> I actually find some of the bitchyness quite funny and am sitting here having a good giggle, just my sense of humour I guess!


And that’s how it should be don’t take it all too serious it’s not real life.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 23, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> And that’s how it should be don’t take it all too serious it’s not real life.



It might not be real to you, but when I gotta go...........


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Aug 23, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> And that’s how it should be don’t take it all too serious it’s not real life.


Not real life ? Oh no what am I doing wrong ha ha, but then nor is coronation street and I never miss an episode!


----------



## Val54 (Aug 23, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Thank you kindly! Would that be with a 10 litre toilet?


Well I thought we should at least try and answer your question at some point  and yes that was based on 10 litres, there are loads of variables but I've just assumed an average person doing their regular excretions of fluids and solids 
I've just checked with wiltshire sorry Thetford, and they say an average of 27 flushes for the 10 litre model


----------



## mickymost (Aug 23, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Well I thought we should at least try and answer your question at some point  and yes that was based on 10 litres, there are loads of variables but I've just assumed an average person doing their regular excretions of fluids and solids
> I've just checked with wiltshire sorry Thetford, and they say an average of 27 flushes for the 10 litre model




Hope you spoke to the P POT technical expert


----------



## Val54 (Aug 23, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Hope you spoke to the P POT technical expert


Yes and they referred me to Thetfords FAQ page ....


----------



## mickymost (Aug 23, 2020)

Edina said:


> It might not be real to you, but when I gotta go...........




Is it my imagination or have I really just Peed Myself laughing


----------



## Debroos (Aug 23, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Well I thought we should at least try and answer your question at some point  and yes that was based on 10 litres, there are loads of variables but I've just assumed an average person doing their regular excretions of fluids and solids
> I've just checked with wiltshire sorry Thetford, and they say an average of 27 flushes for the 10 litre model



That's great. Thanks a million!
Had given up on getting an answer...great thread tho!


----------



## blights (Aug 23, 2020)

Val54 said:


> TrustmeTours will know ...........


On behalf of said person mentioned I can confirm their answer would first need to be run past your local authority to ensure they can actually tell you the answer  Once confirmed it is ok the answer will be how big a dinner do you eat daily and do you wee in a bush when you can and use a public toilet when you can if so I would guess at 34.275 flushes if the flush button is pressed for 1.23 to 2.34 seconds anymore than this and my stats are out the window . Happy to help


----------



## REC (Aug 23, 2020)

Debroos said:


> That's great. Thanks a million!
> Had given up on getting an answer...great thread tho!


Now we all want to know how long it would last you....then we can work out your daily regimen! Or just take the p**s ....glad you got an answer amongst all the other comments!


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 23, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Thats our preferred method but without leaving the flush open, might modify SOP's and give that a spin.



It's standard for us and seems to work. Zeroing the sights is important though, you have to be accurate!



trustmetours said:


> Should I take my garden waste to the local hedgerow and dump it?



Funnily enough,  we were in a car park about a week ago and this fellow turned up






Being English, my first reaction was oh my god, he's fly tipping some crap.

However, it was just some cut grass and then I realised there was loads of it around the edge of the car park.

So, maybe it makes sense to just let it de-compose and feed the hedge?

Oil etc? No.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 23, 2020)

blights said:


> On behalf of said person mentioned I can confirm their answer would first need to be run past your local authority to ensure they can actually tell you the answer  Once confirmed it is ok the answer will be how big a dinner do you eat daily and do you wee in a bush when you can and use a public toilet when you can if so I would guess at 34.275 flushes if the flush button is pressed for 1.23 to 2.34 seconds anymore than this and my stats are out the window . Happy to help




And dont forget
Anything emailed to the local Authority has to be run past the SME" S or the P POTS at said Local Authority. Dont rely on the Monkey and make sure you consult the Organ Grinder assuming these SME "S arent just out of Nappies and are "genuinely" qualified in the field you are looking for answers for.


----------



## tjay (Aug 23, 2020)

All depends how much you go and what for ! then of course add the water flushing ! wait a mo and I will look for a nice bit of string to check for you.
lol !!


----------



## Debroos (Aug 23, 2020)

REC said:


> Now we all want to know how long it would last you....then we can work out your daily regimen! Or just take the p**s ....glad you got an answer amongst all the other comments!


Funny you should ask that...
I was wondering if 2 people did a no. 2 each daily and no pees, then theoretically it should last about 12 days...but presumably rather smelly...


----------



## Debroos (Aug 23, 2020)

Blimey, this thread has nearly reached 100 and t'other one over 300!


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 23, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Blimey, this thread has nearly reached 100 and t'other one over 300!


Which just proves what a lot of shite we talk when we are bored


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 24, 2020)

This place seems to thrive on deposits.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Which just proves what a lot of shite we talk when we are bored


Thread will be used as an example when studying the repercussions of covid seclusion on mental health


----------



## Debroos (Aug 24, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Without going into details we did that for 4 days with me weeing in empty water bottles to be dumped at the next aire. After 4 days and a 1 hour drive to the dumping point I found my self trying to shake a cassette full of "porridge" out, we won't be doing that again


Clearly it was thick porridge! Without going into detail  I presume it was consistancy, not colour, that you were referring to!


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Funny you should ask that...
> I was wondering if 2 people did a no. 2 each daily and no pees, then theoretically it should last about 12 days...but presumably rather smelly...



I guess in theory you could go 12 days, might need to dig contents out though.

But in reality, you’d rarely push it to 12 days. Theres always a handy Lidl around. I hear their lasagnas are pretty good too.


----------



## Val54 (Aug 24, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Without going into details we did that for 4 days with me weeing in empty water bottles to be dumped at the next aire. After 4 days and a 1 hour drive to the dumping point I found my self trying to shake a cassette full of "porridge" out, we won't be doing that again


Good job you didn't try that in a public loo then .............


----------



## mickymost (Aug 24, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Without going into details we did that for 4 days with me weeing in empty water bottles to be dumped at the next aire. After 4 days and a 1 hour drive to the dumping point I found my self trying to shake a cassette full of "porridge" out, we won't be doing that again




Without being too personal but just curious
You admit you were weeing in empty water bottles.So where was your partner weeing?

And isnt that a funny place to store your porridge?


----------



## Val54 (Aug 24, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Exactly, everything in it's proper place and a proper place for everything.





trustmetours said:


> Exactly, everything in it's proper place and a proper place for everything.


Ah, we have a decluttering expert


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Ah, we have a decluttering expert


I suspect as someone loading a Hercules a would have hated TMT, but being a nervous flyer as a passenger I would have been a big fan........I predict similar emotions in future threads


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 24, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> The teamwork involved in loading a transport aircraft is a thing of beauty and normally runs on rails. It would start hours in advance take off as the Movements Personnel would plan where to put the freight and pax on the aircraft taking into consideration aircraft structural limitations along with weight and balance calculations and also Dangerous Air Cargo rules and regs.
> 
> I would pitch up at 90 minutes to go initially to check the cargo paperwork and the freight planning that had gone on and then get driven out to aircraft. My first job would be to carry out my specific pre flight checks then check the load is where it should be and correctly restrained. Then it's up to the flight deck to input the aircraft weight and balance date along with the load data into the aircraft computer which then uses those figure to compute a whole raft of in flight calculations for the pilots.
> 
> Next up the catering truck arrives and I have to find somewhere to store all of that and finally any pax arrive who I get onboard, brief then get secured in time for engine start quite a busy 90 minutes


So not much more to say on tollets but more needless info. Not being rude but maybe you should examine your reasons for posting.
Yes I could use the ignore feature but you have made some valid points.
But i think the phrase "give it a rest please" is now in order !


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 24, 2020)

Perfectly calm 
Thanks Petal,
I suggest you read my post. I did not state or even imply any infringement of forum rules. Just boring,tedious almost repetitive !
Bye


----------



## Val54 (Aug 24, 2020)

Portable Toilet
					

Find Portable Toilet at ALDI.




					www.aldi.co.uk


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 24, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Perfectly calm
> Thanks Petal,
> I suggest you read my post. I did not state or even imply any infringement of forum rules. *Just boring,tedious almost repetitive !*
> Bye


Then go read another thread and don’t spoil our bit of beat the daily boredom entertainment


----------



## Bigbaz (Aug 24, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Thinking of getting another toilet for the van. Does anyone know how many uses/flushes one would get from a Thetford 335 with 10 litre capacity?


It will depend on the actual “use” I would thing.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 24, 2020)

Bigbaz said:


> It will depend on the actual “use” I would thing.



A toilet only has one use doesnt it?


----------



## mickymost (Aug 24, 2020)

mickymost said:


> A toilet only has one use doesnt it?




Just remembered a post on here where is has been used to store "porridge' so each to their own


----------



## Debroos (Aug 24, 2020)

mickymost said:


> A toilet only has one use doesnt it?



ooh, does this mean we're off another tangent?


----------



## Val54 (Aug 24, 2020)

Debroos said:


> ooh, does this mean we're off another tangent?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 25, 2020)

Val54 said:


> View attachment 85759



 'Flush n go' ?


----------



## REC (Aug 25, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Without going into details we did that for 4 days with me weeing in empty water bottles to be dumped at the next aire. After 4 days and a 1 hour drive to the dumping point I found my self trying to shake a cassette full of "porridge" out, we won't be doing that again


Enough details!


----------



## Bigbaz (Aug 25, 2020)

Val is that “have loo will travel”


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 25, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Save paper use Rainex  dirt just slides off.


Do you have to brush it all over your bum or just the middle bit?


campervanannie said:


> I think Royal Mail might have something to say about posting those parcels.


If you go to the loo quickly it is ok to send it in a jiffy bag


Debroos said:


> Clearly it was thick porridge! Without going into detail  I presume it was *consistancy, not colour,* that you were referring to!


Not even close, he was referring to the taste


----------



## suneye (Aug 26, 2020)

After five years of dreading the emptying of our thetford potty we have gone over to the dark side and are using a separating compostable loo.  I was skeptical but it has been great.  Will not be going back.


----------



## Bigbaz (Aug 26, 2020)

suneye said:


> After five years of dreading the emptying of our thetford potty


After five years I would also dread it. Might be a job for the wife


----------



## mickymost (Aug 26, 2020)

suneye said:


> After five years of dreading the emptying of our thetford potty we have gone over to the dark side and are using a separating compostable loo.  I was skeptical but it has been great.  Will not be going back.




Suneye for those of us who dont know much about a composting toilet silly question but where do you empty it.Have yo written to the council to get permision to empty the pee side? The composting section I take it you have to dig a hole somewhere to dispose?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 26, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Suneye for those of us who dont know much about a composting toilet silly question but where do you empty it.Have yo written to the council to get permision to empty the pee side? The composting section I take it you have to dig a hole somewhere to dispose?



While on evening walk, I usually find a handy compost heap, usually in the tidy gardens. It’s a way of paying a little bit back to the local economy.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 26, 2020)

mark61 said:


> While on evening walk, I usually find a handy compost heap, usually in the tidy gardens. It’s a way of paying a little bit back to the local economy.




Council gardens aaaahhhh did you email first (noo you didnt did you) Then they wondered later in the year why tomato plants are coming up amongst the daisies.


----------



## suneye (Aug 26, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Suneye for those of us who dont know much about a composting toilet silly question but where do you empty it.Have yo written to the council to get permision to empty the pee side? The composting section I take it you have to dig a hole somewhere to dispose?


I have just answered this in another thread!  I don't write letters to pee so I don't see why I have to just because I have put it in a pot first.  so liquid is emptied anywhere I would do a pee - and no I wouldn't do it there!  The solids are double bagged and put either in a bin with a lid or in a dog poo bin.  Or you can bring it home, double bag it and put it out for the rubbish just as people would nappies or stoma bags.


----------

